# Oar Stuck in Black Creek Rapid on Main Salmon



## daveb1 (Jul 18, 2008)

When we ran Black Creek on June 22, we were surprised to see an oar shaft standing upright, stuck in the rocks in the middle of the rapid. Looks like somebody must have had a really bad day. Does anybody know the story behind this?


----------



## kanuman (May 13, 2013)

*The oar was still there on June 29th*

I would also like to know how it got there....weird.


----------



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

I just got off last night. The oar is still there, a nice marker for where the rocks are and where not to go 

I saw this on idahowhitewater mailing list:



> What I heard was that a raft got stuck on the rocks in the center and had pulled a oar to try to lever the boat off. Heinze used his jet boat to wash them off the rocks. I am guessing either with his jet wash or throwing a big wake at them. Cheers to Heinze! Short of a full wrap I can't think of a worse place to park a raft. I believe everyone was ok.


----------



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

Here is the pic of the oar, it makes a nice marker for the rocks. I am dropping into the left side at 1.5ft @ Corn creek (5,900 cfs)


----------



## GoodTimes (Mar 9, 2006)

Weird...I wonder how the oar ended up like that???

What the heck is going on in the left of the photo between the pyramid looking rock and shore????? Looks like an 8' wall of water???


----------



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

I think it's just the coloring of the rock from the high water mark. Black Creek is big, but not 8 feet deep. You can see the better view from the video starting at 3:42

Main Salmon (low water) - YouTube


----------



## wreckoftheairefitzgerald (Jul 11, 2008)

Nice video, that looks really fun, thanks for posting it!


----------



## GoodTimes (Mar 9, 2006)

kazak4x4 said:


> I think it's just the coloring of the rock from the high water mark. Black Creek is big, but not 8 feet deep.


Weird....I zoomed in on the photo and it looks like a big splash of water. In the video it's obviously just the rock discoloration.

Cool photo...cool vid. Thanks.


----------



## rivh2o (Jan 17, 2013)

*oar retrieval*

Just got off the main on the 10th of Aug. We have the oar. Check out the video of the recovery posted under the title Main Salmon Black Creek Rapid Oar Retrieval. rivh2o


----------

